# 140 Ring Gauge



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

A cigar with a 140 Ring Gauge.

http://www.hotcigarsellers.com/shop/details.asp?ResProgID=1&ProdID=63


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Now that is a big cigar. 

No way I'd cram one of those things in my mouth... Just wouldn't be prudent.  

Better hide these from Bill Clinton


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

I smell a box split in the making:ss


----------



## dmb10286 (Mar 28, 2007)

I would have to say I'm a little uncomfortable looking at that. My gf seemed excited though. Lol. That is a giant stogie. And for the size and rarity seems to be a decent price, But yeah I have a 30 count and I think that counts for more than a few.


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

Makes my jaws ache just looking at it! That's over 2 inches. I had enough trouble sucking enough air through the 120 ring gauger I smoked some years ago. I can't imagine trying to get enough air through a 140 to keep it lit.

But how about this one: from La Tradicion Cubana comes The Big One: 12" x 192!!!!!!! If they still make it, that is.

Oy!

:cb


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

I'd buy that as a joke cigar to send to friends... but not for $150 per cigar. :/


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

moki said:


> I'd buy that as a joke cigar to send to friends... but not for $150 per cigar. :/


Andrew, that price is for 6 cigars. They're $25/ea. Took me a while to figure that out, so I'm not surprised you missed it.

Cheers!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

mrbl8k said:


> I smell a box split in the making:ss


At 2.187 inches that baby harkens back to some of those 11th century Mayan stogies.

Are you serious about a split...it's not like I have room, but I can make room.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Mammoth smoke. Wonder who'll buy these.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

can anything THAT big... be any good?


----------



## MiloFinch (Mar 27, 2007)

$25? Could be an interesting experiment.

I wonder how long that would take to smoke.


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

MiloFinch said:


> $25? Could be an interesting experiment.
> 
> I wonder how long that would take to smoke.


I wonder how quickly it would make a lightweight like me u from massive nicotine poisoning.

:hn


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Comes with its own cutter...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Martinez makes some BIG ass cigars. Last time I passed by their shop they had a few 120 RG monstors for sale.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

and lighter


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Glacierman said:


> Andrew, that price is for 6 cigars. They're $25/ea. Took me a while to figure that out, so I'm not surprised you missed it.
> 
> Cheers!


Still, $25.00 per cigar is reserved for those God of Fires... NOT a novelty!!!!!:ss


----------



## KillerB (Mar 7, 2007)

You think that that would be a pleasent smoking experience????


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Still, $25.00 per cigar is reserved for those God of Fires... NOT a novelty!!!!!:ss


:tpd: Can I get an AMEN!!


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

If the 140rg is just too big for you there's always the one-o-five & one twenty-five... :ss


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

physiognomy said:


> If the 140rg is just too big for you there's always the one-o-five & one twenty-five... :ss


oh thank god, now THERES a size i can handle
:hn haha


----------



## digger (Mar 22, 2006)

Where's Monica Lewinsky when you need her!


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

If I smoked that..I wouldn't smoke that, nevermind lol


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Man, I bet that would hold a lot of......nevermind.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

digger said:


> Where's Monica Lewinsky when you need her!


You might kill her with that thing! :r


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

That's just silly :r However, the prospect of this being used in a bomb is rather appropriate...


----------

